# first mod installed today!



## BALSDEEP (Sep 28, 2006)

i installed a k&n cai today. love the sound and response, easy to install. i ordered the magnaflow cat back system and is on the way! found here for $534. with free shipping. ups says the 9th. 
did i mention i love this car!
hope to post pictures soon. thanks to all the forum members for your opinions and sound files. they were a big help.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

welcome and good modding


----------



## SkinFlick (Sep 30, 2006)

Sweet! I have an LPE CAI sitting in a box at my house. I was planning to install it this sunday as my first "mod", but someone just told me that it may not be such a good idea unless i get a tune right after i put the CAI on...something about the car running richer... :confused ...anyone know anything about that?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

That is not true. CAI was my only mod for months untill my next mod was done. NO HARM DONE! Go ahead and 

1: Install your CAI

2: Install right foot to throttle pedal in full lowered position

3: Hold on.


----------



## drifter412 (Sep 23, 2006)

*newbie*

i just got my goat recently and i am ready for some mods and id like to know where i could go to get some goodies for my car. i live in marietta ga.


----------



## PapitoGTO (Aug 17, 2006)

drifter412 said:


> i just got my goat recently and i am ready for some mods and id like to know where i could go to get some goodies for my car. i live in marietta ga.


Mostly on the net

Check out this link:

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99509


----------



## Alienhummer (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm new what's a KAI.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Alienhummer said:


> I'm new what's a KAI.


CAI 
Cold Air Intake
dont worry you will catch on to the lingo.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

SkinFlick said:


> Sweet! I have an LPE CAI sitting in a box at my house. I was planning to install it this sunday as my first "mod", but someone just told me that it may not be such a good idea unless i get a tune right after i put the CAI on...something about the car running richer... :confused ...anyone know anything about that?


I heard to Groncho has a problem with his O4 and a CAI. I called Lingenfelter right after a got mine and they said that the current MAF would take care of the additional air and temp. No tune is necessary. I agree. I have had the Lingenfelter CAI for several months and there is no dark yuck forming on the tail pipes. Runs great, looks good. Scares the crap outof those who are familiar with the name "Lingenfelter." Heh, Heh,:cool


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

drifter412 said:


> i just got my goat recently and i am ready for some mods and id like to know where i could go to get some goodies for my car. i live in marietta ga.


I've used MDMC who is in NE Marietta close to Woodstock, what are you looking for?


----------

